# Milan oggi in Uefa. Delegazione già a Nyon.



## admin (18 Giugno 2018)

Come riportato da Repubblica, la delegazione del Milan che sarà ricevuta dalla Uefa, si trova già a Nyon. L'appuntamento con la Uefa è in programma alle ore 9 di oggi martedì 19 giugno 2018. Delegazione rossonera composta da Fassone, Montanari, Lago e Cappelli. Fuori Han Li, che aveva partecipato agli altri incontri.

Difficilmente i dirigenti rossoneri riusciranno a portare novità novità riguardo il nuovo socio. La difesa del Milan: non si può sanzionare la proprietà ma si deve considerare la vita del club rossonero. 

Al momento, l'ipotesi più probabile e difficilmente evitabile è l'esclusione dalle coppe. Il Milan proverà a ribaltare questa decisione al TAS.

*Sky (Di Stefano): la delegazione del Milan è arrivata a Ginevra. Alle 8:40 sarà a Nyon. La memoria difensiva è già stata consegnata. Inutile girarci attorno, il Milan rischia l'esclusione dalle coppe. Quella del Milan sarebbe un'esclusione che farebbe giurisprudenza. Non c'è grandissimo ottimismo. La sentenza è attesa giovedì o venerdì.

**La Gazzetta: il Milan ha preparato un dossier da 25 pagine per la difesa. Si punterà a convincere la Uefa attraverso la trasparenza dei conti e il supporto del fondo Elliott. Se la Uefa dovesse decidere di escludere il Milan dalle coppe, la società rossonera farebbe ricorso al TAS entro 7-10 giorni dalla sentenza della Uefa.

E il nuovo socio... ---)*Milan: il socio di minoranza a luglio, al TAS.


*Corriere della Sera: la Uefa vorrebbe la dimostrazione che la gestione odierna del Milan sia più virtuosa ma il bilancio è stato chiuso a quota -75 milioni e le spese di mercato sono state molto alte. La camera giudicante dovrà decidere se considerare la bocciatura del settlement. Se sì, la pratica sarà più lunga e serviranno 48-72 ore per la sentenza altrimenti verrà aperta una nuova pratica per le violazioni di bilancio. Con perdite consistenti la sanzione sarà molto dura e veloce. Il Milan porterà in Uefa una lettera del fondo Elliott per continuità aziendale.

Il club rossonero cercherà di dimostrare la sostenibilità dei conti che sono i migliori dal 2012. Il club rossonero poi farà presente che nei tre casi precedenti, nessun club è stato escluso dalle coppe. Si punta ad una multa e a limitazioni della rosa. 

La camera giudicante potrebbe punire il Milan (in quel caso ci sarebbe il ricorso al TAS) oppure rinviare la pratica alla camera investigativa per un nuovo patteggiamento.*​

*La Stampa: il Milan si presenta in Uefa senza Elliott a garantire per il club, senza una lettera che attesti l'entrata del nuovo socio, con i conti non in ordine ed in più col solito mistero Yonghong Li. La sentenza arriverà nel giro di 2-3 giorni.*


----------



## MaschioAlfa (18 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la delegazione del Milan che sarà ricevuta dalla Uefa, si trova già a Nyon. L'appuntamento con la Uefa è in programma alle ore 9 di oggi martedì 19 giugno 2018. Delegazione rossonera composta da Fassone, Montanari, Lago e Cappelli. Fuori Han Li, che aveva partecipato agli altri incontri.
> 
> Difficilmente i dirigenti rossoneri riusciranno a portare novità novità riguardo il nuovo socio. La difesa del Milan: non si può sanzionare la proprietà ma si deve considerare la vita del club rossonero.
> 
> Al momento, l'ipotesi più probabile e difficilmente evitabile è l'esclusione dalle coppe. Il Milan proverà a ribaltare questa decisione al TAS.



Noi tifosi.......... Preghiamo.


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la delegazione del Milan che sarà ricevuta dalla Uefa, si trova già a Nyon. L'appuntamento con la Uefa è in programma alle ore 9 di oggi martedì 19 giugno 2018. Delegazione rossonera composta da Fassone, Montanari, Lago e Cappelli. Fuori Han Li, che aveva partecipato agli altri incontri.
> 
> Difficilmente i dirigenti rossoneri riusciranno a portare novità novità riguardo il nuovo socio. La difesa del Milan: non si può sanzionare la proprietà ma si deve considerare la vita del club rossonero.
> 
> Al momento, l'ipotesi più probabile e difficilmente evitabile è l'esclusione dalle coppe. Il Milan proverà a ribaltare questa decisione al TAS.



Ripeto: occhio a queste linee difensive. Facendo così (accusando la Uefa a casa sua) si rischia una stangata epocale ed un'esclusione pluriennale.

Attenzione.


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ripeto: occhio a queste linee difensive. Facendo così (accusando la Uefa a casa sua) si rischia una stangata epocale ed un'esclusione pluriennale.
> 
> Attenzione.



Sinceramente non credo che la UEFA sia un bambino capriccioso che si offende per una linea difensiva arguta.
O meglio, me lo auguro


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2018)

*Sky (Di Stefano): la delegazione del Milan è arrivata a Ginevra. Alle 8:40 sarà a Nyon. La memoria difensiva è già stata consegnata. Inutile girarci attorno, il Milan rischia l'esclusione dalle coppe. Quella del Milan sarebbe un'esclusione che farebbe giurisprudenza. Non c'è grandissimo ottimismo. La sentenza è attesa giovedì o venerdì. *


----------



## ildemone85 (18 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la delegazione del Milan che sarà ricevuta dalla Uefa, si trova già a Nyon. L'appuntamento con la Uefa è in programma alle ore 9 di oggi martedì 19 giugno 2018. Delegazione rossonera composta da Fassone, Montanari, Lago e Cappelli. Fuori Han Li, che aveva partecipato agli altri incontri.
> 
> Difficilmente i dirigenti rossoneri riusciranno a portare novità novità riguardo il nuovo socio. La difesa del Milan: non si può sanzionare la proprietà ma si deve considerare la vita del club rossonero.
> 
> ...



l'uefa chiede da mesi di sistemare il debito con elliot e questi ancora si presentano a mani vuote


----------



## Ragnet_7 (18 Giugno 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> l'uefa chiede da mesi di sistemare il debito con elliot e questi ancora si presentano a mani vuote



Si ma quella è una cosa che spetta al presidente. Se Li non si decide sti poveretti che possono fare? Qualcosa dovranno pur presentare alla UEFA


----------



## Kaketto (18 Giugno 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> l'uefa chiede da mesi di sistemare il debito con elliot e questi ancora si presentano a mani vuote


 
Situazione vergognosa.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Giugno 2018)

Non so cosa augurarmi. Davvero ragazzi.. clemenza e mandare avanti un teatrino.. stangata con la speranza che i nodi vengano al pettine?!


----------



## 666psycho (18 Giugno 2018)

ma dai...che volete che ne sappiano della linea difensiva del Milan..suvvia...secondo voi vanno a raccontare a cani e porci come si difenderanno?Per favore.


----------



## Miracle1980 (18 Giugno 2018)

E se domani uscisse fuori il socio “salvaEuropa”? Credete sia possibile?


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la delegazione del Milan che sarà ricevuta dalla Uefa, si trova già a Nyon. L'appuntamento con la Uefa è in programma alle ore 9 di oggi martedì 19 giugno 2018. Delegazione rossonera composta da Fassone, Montanari, Lago e Cappelli. Fuori Han Li, che aveva partecipato agli altri incontri.
> 
> Difficilmente i dirigenti rossoneri riusciranno a portare novità novità riguardo il nuovo socio. La difesa del Milan: non si può sanzionare la proprietà ma si deve considerare la vita del club rossonero.
> 
> ...



up


----------



## Moffus98 (18 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la delegazione del Milan che sarà ricevuta dalla Uefa, si trova già a Nyon. L'appuntamento con la Uefa è in programma alle ore 9 di oggi martedì 19 giugno 2018. Delegazione rossonera composta da Fassone, Montanari, Lago e Cappelli. Fuori Han Li, che aveva partecipato agli altri incontri.
> 
> Difficilmente i dirigenti rossoneri riusciranno a portare novità novità riguardo il nuovo socio. La difesa del Milan: non si può sanzionare la proprietà ma si deve considerare la vita del club rossonero.
> 
> ...



Ho sensazioni positive, speriamo bene. Poi magari ci escludono dalle coppe per tipo 4 anni, ma secondo ci daranno una multa abbastanza salata e niente più, voglio essere positivo, perchè nel caso in cui davvero ci escludano dalle coppe, li inizierebbe una contestazione contro la società che non avrà mai fine, fino a quando non se ne andranno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Si ma quella è una cosa che spetta al presidente. Se Li non si decide sti poveretti che possono fare? Qualcosa dovranno pur presentare alla UEFA



Meglio dire: É qualcosa che spetta ai proprietari della quota azionaria in oggetto.
Supponiamo che, come moltissime altre societá il milan abbia le azioni suddivise in molteplici soci e che la UEFA non veda bene come é gestita una quota del 20% in mano a Mr. Smith.
Puó la Uefa squalificare la squadra dalle coppe perché non convinta di questo mr. Smith di cui chiede venga chiarita la questione del 20% delle quote?
La societá puó andare da questo Mr. Smith e chiedergli di alienare o rivendere tale quota?
Saranno anche cavoli di Mr. Smith. Il Fassone di turno non puó certo obbligare partecipazioni all’azionariato della societá a fare alcunché.

Di qui la scelta condivisibile di non portare a Nyon nessun rappresentante di nessuna quota azionaria.
Il Milan dice alla Uefa che deve giudicare il Milan e i suoi conti, non la ptoprietá su cui la societá non ha voce in capitolo.

Se la Uefa non accoglierá questa linea difensiva se ne assumerá le responsabilitá e forse anche gli oneri.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Giugno 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> E se domani uscisse fuori il socio “salvaEuropa”? Credete sia possibile?



No.
Non serve, non ci sono i tempi. La cessione del Milan é una cosa complicata.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Giugno 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Meglio dire: É qualcosa che spetta ai proprietari della quota azionaria in oggetto.
> Supponiamo che, come moltissime altre societá il milan abbia le azioni suddivise in molteplici soci e che la UEFA non veda bene come é gestita una quota del 20% in mano a Mr. Smith.
> Puó la Uefa squalificare la squadra dalle coppe perché non convinta di questo mr. Smith di cui chiede venga chiarita la questione del 20% delle quote?
> La societá puó andare da questo Mr. Smith e chiedergli di alienare o rivendere tale quota?
> ...




Eh??


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Giugno 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma dai...che volete che ne sappiano della linea difensiva del Milan..suvvia...secondo voi vanno a raccontare a cani e porci come si difenderanno?Per favore.



Direi che giá presentarsi senza un rappresentante della proprietá é significativo.

Il Milan é il Milan, lo era prima, lo é adesso e lo sará dopo Li.

Va giudicato il Milan e non la proprietá.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (19 Giugno 2018)

Domani arriverà la mazzata finale.... Quella che arriva diretta sulla testa e ti fa cedere le braccia mentre eri già a terra.


----------



## Goro (19 Giugno 2018)

La continuità aziendale non è ancora garantita. Basta questo.

Ma tanto Fassone sarà sorpreso e amareggiato quindi a posto così.


----------



## Montag84 (19 Giugno 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Meglio dire: É qualcosa che spetta ai proprietari della quota azionaria in oggetto.
> Supponiamo che, come moltissime altre societá il milan abbia le azioni suddivise in molteplici soci e che la UEFA non veda bene come é gestita una quota del 20% in mano a Mr. Smith.
> Puó la Uefa squalificare la squadra dalle coppe perché non convinta di questo mr. Smith di cui chiede venga chiarita la questione del 20% delle quote?
> La societá puó andare da questo Mr. Smith e chiedergli di alienare o rivendere tale quota?
> ...



Qualcuno che ragiona c'é ancora vedo.

La UEFA non può giudicare la proprietá e i suoi affari.

Deve giudicare il Milan e i suoi conti.

Non piace Li e come fa gli affari? Cambiassero le LORO regole.

La porcata che sta per fare la UEFA é qualcosa di EPOCALE.

Ed é inutile girarci intorno: é una porcata.


----------



## Montag84 (19 Giugno 2018)

E aggiungo:

Ci sono voci secondo le quali l'Inter di Suning sarebbe in vendita. 

L'Uefa come fa ad essere sicura che la continuità aziendale sia garantita con una cessione in vista?

Mette fuori dalle coppe anche loro?


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma dai...che volete che ne sappiano della linea difensiva del Milan..suvvia...secondo voi vanno a raccontare a cani e porci come si difenderanno?Per favore.



L'aveva detto Fassone pubblicamente quale sarebbe stata la linea difensiva...


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> E aggiungo:
> 
> Ci sono voci secondo le quali l'Inter di Suning sarebbe in vendita.
> 
> ...




Suning ha l'Inter a tempo indeterminato. Che poi la cedano è affare loro e di chi compra il club, che dovrà uniformarsi al FPF.

Yonghong Li ha il Milan fino a ottobre 2018. C'è una differenza enorme.


----------



## Montag84 (19 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Suning ha l'Inter a tempo indeterminato. Che poi la cedano è affare loro e di chi compra il club, che dovrà uniformarsi al FPF.
> 
> Yonghong Li ha il Milan fino a ottobre 2018. C'è una differenza enorme.



Aron le chiacchiere stanno a zero.

Io voglio sapere come L'Uefa non si preoccupi della continuità aziendale dell'Inter con un'eventuale cessione.

Se domani l'Inter vende a Manenti ciao ciao continuità aziendale. Con buona pace dell'Uefa.


----------



## mil77 (19 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Suning ha l'Inter a tempo indeterminato. Che poi la cedano è affare loro e di chi compra il club, che dovrà uniformarsi al FPF.
> 
> Yonghong Li ha il Milan fino a ottobre 2018. C'è una differenza enorme.



se fai quel ragionamento allora anche chi comprerà il Milan da Li si dovrà uniformare al FPF...


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Aron le chiacchiere stanno a zero.
> 
> Io voglio sapere come L'Uefa non si preoccupi della continuità aziendale dell'Inter con un'eventuale cessione.
> 
> Se domani l'Inter vende a Manenti ciao ciao continuità aziendale. Con buona pace dell'Uefa.




Chiacchiere a zero?
Io ero qui già a ottobre a dire che il Milan non stava rispettando il regolamento del FPF. Sapevo già da allora quello che stava succedendo, e non per divinazione. 
E lo sapevano bene anche al Milan.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2018)

*La Gazzetta: il Milan ha preparato un dossier da 25 pagine per la difesa. Si punterà a convincere la Uefa attraverso la trasparenza dei conti e il supporto del fondo Elliott. Se la Uefa dovesse decidere di escludere il Milan dalle coppe, la società rossonera farebbe ricorso al TAS entro 7-10 giorni dalla sentenza della Uefa.

E il nuovo socio... ---)* http://www.milanworld.net/milan-il-socio-di-minoranza-luglio-al-tas-vt63838.html#post1564171


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> se fai quel ragionamento allora anche chi comprerà il Milan da Li si dovrà uniformare al FPF...



Certamente.
L'UEFA stabilirà comunque un programma per il pareggio di bilancio a cui il Milan non si può sottrarre. Il prossimo proprietario, ponendo che arrivi fra un mese, si farà carico di rilanciare il Milan dando comunque priorità al pareggio di bilancio.


----------



## mil77 (19 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che ragiona c'é ancora vedo.
> 
> La UEFA non può giudicare la proprietá e i suoi affari.
> 
> ...



Ma difatti il problema è sempre uno solo...al'uefa non piace la non chiarezza della proprietà ed ha addirittura dubbi di riciclaggio (parole di Ceferin ha Dicembre). solo che x questo motivo non ha nessun appiglio legale e/o regolamentare. allora ha parlato del finanziamento del debito, ma attenzione di quello del Milan non di quello di Li (su cui non ha alcun potere). L'Uefa sostanzialmente dice al milan le tue azioni sono in pegno, io non so nemmeno se tra 6 mesi esisti ancora e quindi non ti posso concedere il SA e vai sotto giudizio. se il Milan si presenta con fideiussione di 100 milioni o con il debito della società rifinanziato la società non avrà problemi, altrimenti l'esclusione è quasi certa


----------



## Montag84 (19 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Chiacchiere a zero?
> Io ero qui già a ottobre a dire che il Milan non stava rispettando il regolamento del FPF. Sapevo già da allora quello che stava succedendo, e non per divinazione.
> E lo sapevano bene anche al Milan.



Aron spiegami come fa la Uefa ad essere sicura della continuità aziendale in caso di cessione dell'Inter.

Sinceramente non mi interessa cosa dicevi e quando lo dicevi.

Voglio capire cosa succede in Champions se domani Suning vende l'Inter a Manenti e secondo quali regole del FPF si sta giudicando LA SOCIETÀ Milan.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta: il Milan ha preparato un dossier da 25 pagine per la difesa. Si punterà a convincere la Uefa attraverso la trasparenza dei conti e il supporto del fondo Elliott. Se la Uefa dovesse decidere di escludere il Milan dalle coppe, la società rossonera farebbe ricorso al TAS entro 7-10 giorni dalla sentenza della Uefa.
> 
> E il nuovo socio... ---)* http://www.milanworld.net/milan-il-socio-di-minoranza-luglio-al-tas-vt63838.html#post1564171




*Quotate le news e basta discussione a 2-3*


----------



## Montag84 (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Quotate le news e basta discussione a 2-3*



Hai ragione Admin.

Però bisogna anche smetterla di spararle e seminare il panico sulla base del niente su...


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2018)

*Corriere della Sera: la Uefa vorrebbe la dimostrazione che la gestione odierna del Milan sia più virtuosa ma il bilancio è stato chiuso a quota -75 milioni e le spese di mercato sono state molto alte. La camera giudicante dovrà decidere se considerare la bocciatura del settlement. Se sì, la pratica sarà più lunga e serviranno 48-72 ore per la sentenza altrimenti verrà aperta una nuova pratica per le violazioni di bilancio. Con perdite consistenti la sanzione sarà molto dura e veloce. Il Milan porterà in Uefa una lettera del fondo Elliott per continuità aziendale.

Il club rossonero cercherà di dimostrare la sostenibilità dei conti che sono i migliori dal 2012. Il club rossonero poi farà presente che nei tre casi precedenti, nessun club è stato escluso dalle coppe. Si punta ad una multa e a limitazioni della rosa. 

La camera giudicante potrebbe punire il Milan (in quel caso ci sarebbe il ricorso al TAS) oppure rinviare la pratica alla camera investigativa per un nuovo patteggiamento.*


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Giugno 2018)

Lo sappiamo già che ci escludono dalle coppe, la sconfitta però sarebbe quella di non fare ricorso (aldilà di come andrà a finire, l'ammissione di colpa sarebbe la cosa peggiore) quindi mi auguro ci vedremo al TAS


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ripeto: occhio a queste linee difensive. Facendo così (accusando la Uefa a casa sua) si rischia una stangata epocale ed un'esclusione pluriennale.
> 
> Attenzione.



La verità è che dovevamo presentarci con le orecchie basse: arrivare lì con le offerte sul tavolo per Donnarumma e Suso quindi con 80-100 milioni di rientro e la garanzia di un mercato a zero spese come saldo

Purtroppo la uefa questo ci chiedeva..oltre a capire chi è Lì


----------



## Casnop (19 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma difatti il problema è sempre uno solo...al'uefa non piace la non chiarezza della proprietà ed ha addirittura dubbi di riciclaggio (parole di Ceferin ha Dicembre). solo che x questo motivo non ha nessun appiglio legale e/o regolamentare. allora ha parlato del finanziamento del debito, ma attenzione di quello del Milan non di quello di Li (su cui non ha alcun potere). L'Uefa sostanzialmente dice al milan le tue azioni sono in pegno, io non so nemmeno se tra 6 mesi esisti ancora e quindi non ti posso concedere il SA e vai sotto giudizio. se il Milan si presenta con fideiussione di 100 milioni o con il debito della società rifinanziato la società non avrà problemi, altrimenti l'esclusione è quasi certa


Lo ricordiamo sempre a noi stessi: l'eventuale default dei due prestiti accesi dal Milan e dalla sua controllante con Elliott/Blue Skye non ha alcun rilievo sulla solvibilità del Milan. Le azioni e gli attivi sono oggetto di pegno, questo sarà escusso (cioè, i beni che ne sono oggetto saranno pignorati), si avvierà una procedura esecutiva davanti ad un Tribunale, i beni oggetto di pegno saranno periziati da uno stimatore nominato da quest'ultimo, valutati secondo il prezzo di mercato, e poi saranno venduti senza incanto a quel prezzo e, in presenza di più offerte sullo stesso bene, con incanto, con una gara, cioè, tra più offerenti sulla offerta più alta. Il ricavato della vendita sarà assegnato al creditore secondo il proprio titolo di credito, per sorte capitale, interessi e spese, e l'eventuale eccedenza, ovvero il ricavato della vendita non assegnato al creditore, consegnato al debitore. Il Milan, debitore esecutato, avrà estinto tutti i suoi debiti, e le azioni avranno cambiato proprietario. Il creditore, può, in luogo del far vendere le azioni, chiedere che gli vengano assegnate per il numero pari al controvalore del proprio credito accertato in perizia, estinguendo corrispondentemente il proprio credito. Alla vendita giudiziale possono partecipare tutti, tranne i debitori esecutati. Quindi, anche la stessa proprietà tramite le sue controllanti. Poiché il debito è intestato a Milan (123 milioni) e Rossoneri Champion Investment Luxembourg (180 milioni), alla vendita potrebbe intervenire dunque anche la stessa Rossoneri Sport Investment Luxembourg, ovvero la proprietaria del 99,93 per cento delle azioni del Milan.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la delegazione del Milan che sarà ricevuta dalla Uefa, si trova già a Nyon. L'appuntamento con la Uefa è in programma alle ore 9 di oggi martedì 19 giugno 2018. Delegazione rossonera composta da Fassone, Montanari, Lago e Cappelli. Fuori Han Li, che aveva partecipato agli altri incontri.
> 
> Difficilmente i dirigenti rossoneri riusciranno a portare novità novità riguardo il nuovo socio. La difesa del Milan: non si può sanzionare la proprietà ma si deve considerare la vita del club rossonero.
> 
> ...




.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2018)

*La Stampa: il Milan si presenta in Uefa senza Elliott a garantire per il club, senza una lettera che attesti l'entrata del nuovo socio, con i conti non in ordine ed in più col solito mistero Yonghong Li. La sentenza arriverà nel giro di 2-3 giorni. *


----------



## Garrincha (19 Giugno 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma dai...che volete che ne sappiano della linea difensiva del Milan..suvvia...secondo voi vanno a raccontare a cani e porci come si difenderanno?Per favore.



La linea difensiva è una sola, presentarsi con un proprietario in grado di possedere una squadra di calcio, non è stato fatto per cui Fassone&co possono presentare tutte le caxxabubbole e letterine di Elliott che vogliono, non hanno contato al VA e SA e non conteranno ora


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: il Milan si presenta in Uefa senza Elliott a garantire per il club, senza una lettera che attesti l'entrata del nuovo socio, con i conti non in ordine ed in più col solito mistero Yonghong Li. La sentenza arriverà nel giro di 2-3 giorni. *



Cioè vanno a fare una gitarella a Nyon.


----------



## Casnop (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: la Uefa vorrebbe la dimostrazione che la gestione odierna del Milan sia più virtuosa ma il bilancio è stato chiuso a quota -75 milioni e le spese di mercato sono state molto alte. La camera giudicante dovrà decidere se considerare la bocciatura del settlement. Se sì, la pratica sarà più lunga e serviranno 48-72 ore per la sentenza altrimenti verrà aperta una nuova pratica per le violazioni di bilancio. Con perdite consistenti la sanzione sarà molto dura e veloce. Il Milan porterà in Uefa una lettera del fondo Elliott per continuità aziendale.
> 
> Il club rossonero cercherà di dimostrare la sostenibilità dei conti che sono i migliori dal 2012. Il club rossonero poi farà presente che nei tre casi precedenti, nessun club è stato escluso dalle coppe. Si punta ad una multa e a limitazioni della rosa.
> 
> La camera giudicante potrebbe punire il Milan (in quel caso ci sarebbe il ricorso al TAS) oppure rinviare la pratica alla camera investigativa per un nuovo patteggiamento.*


Il Corriere della Sera pone un tema che avrebbe dovuto piuttosto essere oggetto del procedimento davanti alla Camera Investigativa in sede di proposta di settlement agreement, o, prima, di esame della proposta del Milan di voluntary agreement, qui siamo in un'altra fase, rispetto alla quale quei temi non hanno alcun rilievo. Sarà trattato, come già annunciato dalla stessa Federazione, il tema della soluzione del debito della controllante che il Milan garantisce tuttavia con il proprio patrimonio, e la Camera Giudicante della Uefa valuterà proposte e soluzioni sul punto. Se soddisfatta, come riportato, chiuderà il procedimento davanti a sé e rimetterà il Milan davanti alla Camera Investigativa per una proposta, queata volta obbligata, di settlement agreement che escluda la sanzione della esclusione dalle competizioni.


----------



## luigi61 (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: il Milan si presenta in Uefa senza Elliott a garantire per il club, senza una lettera che attesti l'entrata del nuovo socio, con i conti non in ordine ed in più col solito mistero Yonghong Li. La sentenza arriverà nel giro di 2-3 giorni. *



Messa così si può anche andare direttamente al Tas senza passare dall'Uefa. ......
Attendo con ansia il dispiacere e la sorpresa di Fassone


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la delegazione del Milan che sarà ricevuta dalla Uefa, si trova già a Nyon. L'appuntamento con la Uefa è in programma alle ore 9 di oggi martedì 19 giugno 2018. Delegazione rossonera composta da Fassone, Montanari, Lago e Cappelli. Fuori Han Li, che aveva partecipato agli altri incontri.
> 
> Difficilmente i dirigenti rossoneri riusciranno a portare novità novità riguardo il nuovo socio. La difesa del Milan: non si può sanzionare la proprietà ma si deve considerare la vita del club rossonero.
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Messa così si può anche andare direttamente al Tas senza passare dall'Uefa. ......
> Attendo con ansia il dispiacere e la sorpresa di Fassone



infatti non è cosi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: il Milan si presenta in Uefa senza Elliott a garantire per il club, senza una lettera che attesti l'entrata del nuovo socio, con i conti non in ordine ed in più col solito mistero Yonghong Li. La sentenza arriverà nel giro di 2-3 giorni. *



ci presentiamo anche a torso nudo pronti per essere frustati nella piazza centrale di Nyon?


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Stampa: il Milan si presenta in Uefa senza Elliott a garantire per il club, senza una lettera che attesti l'entrata del nuovo socio, con i conti non in ordine ed in più col solito mistero Yonghong Li. La sentenza arriverà nel giro di 2-3 giorni. *



Sì certo.
Invece che portare nuove argomentazioni a nostro favore ne portiamo meno dell'altra volta.
E il rinvio lo abbiamo chiesto per guardare l'inizio del mondiale.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Giugno 2018)

Non vedo l'ora che questa storia finisca. Quasi mi hanno fatto passare l'interesse di andare in EL. Preferisco che ci dicano di che morte morire e basta. Non ce la si fa più


----------



## malos (19 Giugno 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora che questa storia finisca. Quasi mi hanno fatto passare l'interesse di andare in EL. Preferisco che ci dicano di che morte morire e basta. Non ce la si fa più



Ti appoggio anche a me di andare in El non me ne frega niente in queste condizioni. Tanto di certo i giocatori non scelgono la loro destinazione in base ad una coppetta e di soldi ne porta pochi. E' più una questione di immagine ma quella l'abbiamo già persa in ogni caso.


----------



## Manue (19 Giugno 2018)

La Stampa dice che ci presentiamo senza Elliott, la Gazzetta dice che ci presentiamo con il supporto di Elliott...

sono giorni che dico che i media non sanno più che pesci prendere


----------



## Raryof (19 Giugno 2018)

Le probabili linee di difesa di Fassone:
"Forse siete troppo severi"
"Forse entra un nuovo socio"
"Forse dovreste giudicare il Milan e non la proprietà"
"Forse faremo grandi cose in Cina"
"Forse avremo presto uno sponsorone enorme"
"Forse ci sarà un americano, un americano ed un italiano ed un malese"
"Forse non è una barzelletta"
"Forse a luglio ne sapremo qualcosa di più"
"Forse non dovreste punirci come non avete mai fatto prima"
"Forse entreremo in borsa"
"Forse faremo il nuovo stadio"
"Forse l'anno prossimo arriviamo quarti"
"Per favore e per piacere"

Con un Fassone così non potranno non venirci incontro, anzi ci chiederanno pure scusa.


----------



## Mr. Canà (19 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Sì certo.
> Invece che portare nuove argomentazioni a nostro favore ne portiamo meno dell'altra volta.
> E* il rinvio lo abbiamo chiesto per guardare l'inizio del mondiale*.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la delegazione del Milan che sarà ricevuta dalla Uefa, si trova già a Nyon. L'appuntamento con la Uefa è in programma alle ore 9 di oggi martedì 19 giugno 2018. Delegazione rossonera composta da Fassone, Montanari, Lago e Cappelli. Fuori Han Li, che aveva partecipato agli altri incontri.
> 
> Difficilmente i dirigenti rossoneri riusciranno a portare novità novità riguardo il nuovo socio. La difesa del Milan: non si può sanzionare la proprietà ma si deve considerare la vita del club rossonero.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Se ci fanno andare in EL rido per 2 mesi.


----------



## sballotello (19 Giugno 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora che questa storia finisca. Quasi mi hanno fatto passare l'interesse di andare in EL. Preferisco che ci dicano di che morte morire e basta. Non ce la si fa più



.


----------



## sballotello (19 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se ci fanno andare in EL rido per 2 mesi.



la camera che ribaltacompletamentelasituazione...sci sta! Ti do un bel 10 lollo.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, la delegazione del Milan che sarà ricevuta dalla Uefa, si trova già a Nyon. L'appuntamento con la Uefa è in programma alle ore 9 di oggi martedì 19 giugno 2018. Delegazione rossonera composta da Fassone, Montanari, Lago e Cappelli. Fuori Han Li, che aveva partecipato agli altri incontri.
> 
> Difficilmente i dirigenti rossoneri riusciranno a portare novità novità riguardo il nuovo socio. La difesa del Milan: non si può sanzionare la proprietà ma si deve considerare la vita del club rossonero.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Giugno 2018)

*Jacobelli: in caso di sorte negativa, il Milan andrà al TAS. Sarebbe una ingiustizia bocciare il Milan in Europa. Li fino ad ora ha onorato gli impegni, che ci sia un socio di minoranza o meno, ad ottobre Elliot prenderà il Milan. Elliot è uno dei più importanti organi finanziari del mondo. La UEFA deve tenere in considerazione questa carte, la continuità aziendale non è un problema.*


----------



## Montag84 (19 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Jacobelli: in caso di sorte negativa, il Milan andrà al TAS. Sarebbe una ingiustizia bocciare il Milan in Europa. Li fino ad ora ha onorato gli impegni, che ci sia un socio di minoranza o meno, ad ottobre Elliot prenderà il Milan. Elliot è uno dei più importanti organi finanziari del mondo. La UEFA deve tenere in considerazione questa carte, la continuità aziendale non è un problema.*



Lo dico da sostenitore della societá.
Il problema penso sia che il Milan sia stato dato in pegno per garantire un prestito ricevuto da uno dei proprietari.
In teoria Li avrebbe potuto usare il prestito di Elliot per comprarci una miniera di fosforo. Che lo abbia usato per comprarci lo stesso Milan per la uefa é secondario.
Non vuole che le societá siano usate dai proprietari come garanzie finanziarie personali.
Ma queste sono le regole nuove che deve prima mettere e poi appliare, non il contrario.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> la camera che ribaltacompletamentelasituazione...sci sta! Ti do un bel 10 lollo.



 .. la donna mi fa guardare ogni puntata di 4 ristoranti


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Jacobelli: in caso di sorte negativa, il Milan andrà al TAS. Sarebbe una ingiustizia bocciare il Milan in Europa. Li fino ad ora ha onorato gli impegni, che ci sia un socio di minoranza o meno, ad ottobre Elliot prenderà il Milan. Elliot è uno dei più importanti organi finanziari del mondo. La UEFA deve tenere in considerazione questa carte, la continuità aziendale non è un problema.*




sono quasi stufo di scriverlo : 

O ci sono delle regole e la UEFA le fa rispettare a tutti in egual misura 
Oppure le regole le può cambiare la UEFA in corsa come meglio crede , ma allora vale tutto.


----------



## Casnop (19 Giugno 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Lo dico da sostenitore della societá.
> Il problema penso sia che il Milan sia stato dato in pegno per garantire un prestito ricevuto da uno dei proprietari.
> In teoria Li avrebbe potuto usare il prestito di Elliot per comprarci una miniera di fosforo. Che lo abbia usato per comprarci lo stesso Milan per la uefa é secondario.
> Non vuole che le societá siano usate dai proprietari come garanzie finanziarie personali.
> Ma queste sono le regole nuove che deve prima mettere e poi appliare, non il contrario.


Bravo, Zosimo, il punto è proprio questo. La Uefa teme che risorse della attività sportiva del club, e di riflesso risorse che la Uefa gira al club tramite il market pool dei diritti televisivi, siano esportate all'esterno per finanziare attività estranee all'oggetto sociale del Milan, che è fare calcio. La Uefa vuole che quella posizione sia rimossa tramite una operazione di rifinanziamento del debito, che impegna direttamente il club e non solo come garante, o tramite impegno dell'azionista ad estinguere quel debito, liberando il club dalla garanzia. A Nyon oggi si parlerà di questo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (19 Giugno 2018)

Filtra pessimismo a Nyon?


----------



## The Ripper (19 Giugno 2018)

comunque dopo aver visto il forum riempirsi di commercialisti e ragionieri, oggi si diventa tutti avvocati. Alè.


----------



## Manue (19 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Bravo, Zosimo, il punto è proprio questo. La Uefa teme che risorse della attività sportiva del club, e di riflesso risorse che la Uefa gira al club tramite il market pool dei diritti televisivi, siano esportate all'esterno per finanziare attività estranee all'oggetto sociale del Milan, che è fare calcio. La Uefa vuole che quella posizione sia rimossa tramite una operazione di rifinanziamento del debito, che impegna direttamente il club e non solo come garante, o tramite impegno dell'azionista ad estinguere quel debito, liberando il club dalla garanzia. A Nyon oggi si parlerà di questo.



E messa così la UEFA fa benissimo!


----------



## sballotello (19 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Jacobelli: in caso di sorte negativa, il Milan andrà al TAS. Sarebbe una ingiustizia bocciare il Milan in Europa. Li fino ad ora ha onorato gli impegni, che ci sia un socio di minoranza o meno, ad ottobre Elliot prenderà il Milan. Elliot è uno dei più importanti organi finanziari del mondo. La UEFA deve tenere in considerazione questa carte, la continuità aziendale non è un problema.*



Da per scontato che Elliott subentra o sbaglio..


----------



## Black (19 Giugno 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Lo dico da sostenitore della societá.
> Il problema penso sia che il Milan sia stato dato in pegno per garantire un prestito ricevuto da uno dei proprietari.
> In teoria Li avrebbe potuto usare il prestito di Elliot per comprarci una miniera di fosforo. Che lo abbia usato per comprarci lo stesso Milan per la uefa é secondario.
> Non vuole che le societá siano usate dai proprietari come garanzie finanziarie personali.
> Ma queste sono le regole nuove che deve prima mettere e poi appliare, non il contrario.



corretta chiave di lettura. Messa così non fa una piega la presa di posizione dell'Uefa, ma sarebbe bello che lo dicessero chiaramente pure loro.

Se a Li&Fassone è chiara questa cosa non so però quali misure abbiano preso per l'incontro odierno... non vedo molti margini sinceramente


----------



## Garrincha (19 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Jacobelli: in caso di sorte negativa, il Milan andrà al TAS. Sarebbe una ingiustizia bocciare il Milan in Europa. Li fino ad ora ha onorato gli impegni, che ci sia un socio di minoranza o meno, ad ottobre Elliot prenderà il Milan. Elliot è uno dei più importanti organi finanziari del mondo. La UEFA deve tenere in considerazione questa carte, la continuità aziendale non è un problema.*



Jacobelli fa concorrenza a Suma, un sostegno a Fassone di parte per cui mi sfugge il tornaconto


----------



## LorenzoS (19 Giugno 2018)

Mi preparo alla sentenza ad hoc contro il Milan.
VERGOGNA


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Corriere della Sera: la Uefa vorrebbe la dimostrazione che la gestione odierna del Milan sia più virtuosa ma il bilancio è stato chiuso a quota -75 milioni e le spese di mercato sono state molto alte. La camera giudicante dovrà decidere se considerare la bocciatura del settlement. Se sì, la pratica sarà più lunga e serviranno 48-72 ore per la sentenza altrimenti verrà aperta una nuova pratica per le violazioni di bilancio. Con perdite consistenti la sanzione sarà molto dura e veloce. Il Milan porterà in Uefa una lettera del fondo Elliott per continuità aziendale.
> 
> Il club rossonero cercherà di dimostrare la sostenibilità dei conti che sono i migliori dal 2012. Il club rossonero poi farà presente che nei tre casi precedenti, nessun club è stato escluso dalle coppe. Si punta ad una multa e a limitazioni della rosa.
> 
> La camera giudicante potrebbe punire il Milan (in quel caso ci sarebbe il ricorso al TAS) oppure rinviare la pratica alla camera investigativa per un nuovo patteggiamento.*



Continuo a pensare che la sanzione sarà pesante ma non comporterà necessariamente l'esclusione dalla coppa. In ogni caso la società ha già fatto una gran figuraccia con la negazione del settlement.


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Continuo a pensare che la sanzione sarà pesante ma non comporterà necessariamente l'esclusione dalla coppa. In ogni caso la società ha già fatto una gran figuraccia con la negazione del settlement.



Si però parti dal presupposto che se il presidente fosse stato Berlusconi e si fosse ipoteticamente andati al Settlement l'avrebbero rilasciato. 

E tutto e solo una quesitone politica.


----------

